

Request HN: HN Reader for Android - Indyan

I know that there is already a HN Reader app for Android. Unfortunately, the lack of support for voting as well as commenting, makes the experience incomplete at best. Surely someone can do better.
======
ronnier
Please try my reader: <http://toadjaw.com/hn>

I'm still thinking of a way to implement voting and commenting into it. I have
an idea on how to do it, but not sure if it'll be acceptable.

Please let me know if I can add anything to this to make it better.

~~~
ElbertF
You can make it more touch friendly by making the whole title area (li
element) clickable, perhaps with a square button floating to the right for
comments.

~~~
ronnier
Thanks, I will work on that.

------
ZeroGravitas
A more general solution might be something like Oilcan (which bills itself as
Greasemonkey on steroids) :

<http://oilcan.jsharkey.org/>

